# Gas Powered Augers



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm considering saving a bit longer and buying a gas auger. What should I buy? What should I stay away from? Used? New?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Murray Costco has a Mora?? 10" for about $250. I don't know anything about them, but the Costco return policy makes it so that it does not matter; they would take used Kleenex back at Costco.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I know it doesnt help now... but if a guy watches closely in the spring, you can find some SMOKING deals on closeout power augers. I paid I think $180 for mine new.

Just make sure with any power auger, you run it out of gas before you store it for more than a month. It will save you alot of headaches.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Power Augers are a Ford/Chevy thing.
They all work great when they work great and they all suck when they don't want to run.
I like more power so I get the bigger engine on mine.
Most power augers use the same engine these days so I don't know if one brand is better than another any more.
Like already stated, good maintenance goes a long way with an auger.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I got us a Strikemaster 2000 4 years ago when we first started on the hard deck...we love it...no problems with it hope this post won't jinx that...key is storage Sea Foam has proven it's money in gold to us. 

Started it up last weekend with the Sea Foam and gas/oil mixture...about 7 pulls and it was humming...I'd go with a Strikemaster again if I had to buy another...I do change the blade with a new one every year. 

Very happy thus far with it...haven't even R2'd the plug...we have a new plug and the tools just in case but have yet to change it...another important thing 'don't pull the cord all the way out'...I use very short pulls...we're happy...hope this again doesn't jinx our Strikemaster gas auger... :|


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

If I fish alone i am stuck with my hand auger but for fishing with friends I like thier gas auger best. Doesnt matter the brand as long as they are drilling holes for me!

I agree with grandpa d...you get what you pay for and its a personal choice. And K says it all, maintain what ya got and it should prove true for years to come.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have an eskimo stingray and i have no complaints whatsoever but so far i just got it last year and it has worked wonderfully i am going to get it fired up either tomarow and friday to see how well it works after sitting for the entire summer


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Honestly~ It will be a long time before I convert to a gas auger. The only way I'd really consider it is if I was doing a lot of mac fishing for the bigger 12" holes. 

I prefer my Nils hand auger. It is lightweight, small, no maintenance, and starts everytime  I can drill many holes fast, quietly, and don't worry about it tipping over or w/e. 

anyway, as long as I can twist my arms around, I'll likely carry a Nils and if others are around with their gas augers I'll always let them drill a couple bigger holes for me


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I ended up ordering an Eskimo Shark from Cabela's. It's an 8 inch drill with a 53cc engine. They had it on sale right now for $330, normally $500. I was able to get enough cash and gift cards for Christmas that it worked out pretty good. Just waiting for it to arrive at the store now, and for the lakes to freeze!

I hear you guys when it comes to the portability and ease of maintenance on the hand powered drills though. I just got tired of drilling. I would sharpen the blades, and they'd work great for about one or two holes, then it was a bugger to keep going. That makes fishing on ice thicker than 10 inches no fun. We'd end up staying in the same unproductive spot all day because we didn't want to move and have to drill more holes. I think having a power auger will really increase the number of fish we put on the ice because it will allow us to move around more to find productive areas. I'm excited to see how it works. I have never ice fished with a power auger. Always just a hand drill, so this should make things interesting.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I ended up ordering an Eskimo Shark from Cabela's. It's an 8 inch drill with a 53cc engine. They had it on sale right now for $330, normally $500. I was able to get enough cash and gift cards for Christmas that it worked out pretty good. Just waiting for it to arrive at the store now, and for the lakes to freeze!
> 
> I hear you guys when it comes to the portability and ease of maintenance on the hand powered drills though. I just got tired of drilling. I would sharpen the blades, and they'd work great for about one or two holes, then it was a bugger to keep going. That makes fishing on ice thicker than 10 inches no fun. We'd end up staying in the same unproductive spot all day because we didn't want to move and have to drill more holes. I think having a power auger will really increase the number of fish we put on the ice because it will allow us to move around more to find productive areas. I'm excited to see how it works. I have never ice fished with a power auger. Always just a hand drill, so this should make things interesting.


sounds nice  hope it works out for you. they seem like nice units.

as far as the issues with hand drilling a Nils would fix 'em for ya


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I'm considering saving a bit longer and buying a gas auger. What should I buy? What should I stay away from? Used? New?


Everyone has there opinions and what not and to be honest I dont see any major differences in the major brands of gas augers. Some have different grip handles, different throttle handles but for the most part all the same.

-Jiffy 
-Strikemaster
-Eskimo

Are the 3 major brands gas MFG's all have different models in there line up some gas, some electric and 1 propane model ect ect Ive only used the gas auger and well gas works and works well

The down side of gas auger is you do have to deal with the gas. Some require you mix the gas with a 2cycle oil and its can get messy You do have gas exhaust so if you own a SUV or car the gas oder can stink up your vehicle in transport but nothing really major. Ive read some great reviews on the electric augers but never owned one so I cant really comment.

I my self have owned Old Jiffy (Tecumseh Engine) and Currently own a Eskimo Mako both have been money well spent. Both start up on first pull and no major engine issues with either. The only major downside of the Eskimo Auger is there are not many repair shops for Eskimo near the SLC metro area. But I will say Eskimo\Arisdam has great customer service Upon looking for warranty parts Eskimo directly shipped me all the parts no charge.

As far as power goes 2hp to 3hp is more than adequate it will drill a 8" hole through 8 to 10 inches of ice in roughly 15 to 20 seconds and one tank of gas will last all day and then some.

The thing I would like is a extension that would convert the gas auger to a hand auger. 
Being a gas engine like all gas engines there is a likelihood of the engine not starting and well sucks to have to walk all the way back to the truck to retrieve the hand auger.

But trust me you arms, shoulders and legs will thank you for buying a gas auger.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Honestly~ It will be a long time before I convert to a gas auger. The only way I'd really consider it is if I was doing a lot of mac fishing for the bigger 12" holes.
> 
> I prefer my Nils hand auger. It is lightweight, small, no maintenance, and starts everytime  I can drill many holes fast, quietly, and don't worry about it tipping over or w/e.
> 
> anyway, as long as I can twist my arms around, I'll likely carry a Nils and if others are around with their gas augers I'll always let them drill a couple bigger holes for me


Yeah, me too. I finally got a 6" Nils, wow. (6" size is good for opening up old 8" holes, it doesn't get hung up on the sides.)

I have an old Eskimo power auger that keeps on keepin' on, but like *GrandpaD* says it takes considerable upkeep every year. I think all the power augers these days are good. If you watch them on the ice they start most all of the time and drill holes quickly. That's something that couldn't be said 25 years ago.

I think the Eskimo is a good choice Chaser. And it goes without saying to run all the fuel out of the engine before you put it away this spring.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I actually got my auger on Saturday. It had been on backorder, and finally came in. I mixed up the gas today (making sure to add Sea Foam, as per advice received here) and fired her up. It took a few pulls, but got started easily. I can't wait to try it out now. I'm glad the thing came in when it did. Drilling through much more than 8-10 inches is a bear with a hand drill!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Once you use a power auger you will never return to a hand crank drill. I bought a Eskimo 8" one 15 years ago at WalMart during a clearance sale for $80.00 and I couldn't tell you how many holes drilled and it will still start up on the second or third pull of the rope. All I have changed is the sparkplug and a few sets of blades. My only problem with is so far is that when I get up the higher lakes to fish here in Colorado is that the auger isn't long enough to go through 5-6' of ice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> *Once you use a power auger you will never return to a hand crank drill.* I bought a Eskimo 8" one 15 years ago at WalMart during a clearance sale for $80.00 and I couldn't tell you how many holes drilled and it will still start up on the second or third pull of the rope. All I have changed is the sparkplug and a few sets of blades. My only problem with is so far is that when I get up the higher lakes to fish here in Colorado is that the auger isn't long enough to go through 5-6' of ice.


I think my record is 50". I was on my knee's there at the end... man even under power it took quite a while.

-DallanC


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up ordering an Eskimo Shark from Cabela's. It's an 8 inch drill with a 53cc engine. They had it on sale right now for $330, normally $500. I was able to get enough cash and gift cards for Christmas that it worked out pretty good. Just waiting for it to arrive at the store now, and for the lakes to freeze!
> ...


Have you tried a Nils on a power auger head? I got a Nils 8" for Christmas and have attached it to my Strikemaster power head. Talk about fast! Another plus is if the gas auger doesn't start, I could always put the handle on the Nils and I'm still in business. I agree with you on the quality and speed of the Nils.


----------

